# SMOKTech SMOK Birt Mini



## Nailedit77 (28/7/16)

Size: 22 x 48.5mm;
E-juice capacity: 2ml;
Coil: BM2 (Pre-installed) - 1.2 ohm Dual Core (15-35W/BEST: 25W)
BM2 - 0.6 ohm Dual Core (15-25W/BEST: 20W);
Stainless Steel construction;
510 threading connection
Bullet drip tip;
Top adjustable airflow system;
Cloud & Flavor mate cores; 
Top-Cap filling design

*BULLET DRIP TIP:*
The drip tip uses environmental friendly plastic material, which can provide massive cloud of vapor for you! And its bullet-like body looks pretty cool!

*TOP ADJUSTABLE AIRFLOW SYSTEM:*
Birt Mini Flavor Tank has two big air slots on the top, airflow can be adjusted freely, which allows you to have an extremely open draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boktiet (28/7/16)

Looks like a more versatile Nautilus X

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (28/7/16)

Would this have been made to rival the goblin mini v3 that's poping up shortly

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

